# Need help with my Hitchhiking ghost costume



## Darth Sparrow (Aug 25, 2010)

Well friends due to home repair emergencies I don't have the money to buy my 300 dollar mad hatter costume :-( but since I am doing the Haunted mansion theme for my party this year I figured I should be something that fits that theme anyways so I have decided to be one of the hitchhiking ghosts! I've decided to be the guy that looks kindda like a skeleton in the middle! Think it's Ezra

I already have a silver/grey suit witch served as my Bram Stokers Dracula last year! The one where he is in London and meet Meena for the first time! My question is ...
1. How do I give everything that bluish glow that ghostly color! Is there some sort of paint or dyeing technique I should use!
2. How should I do the makeup and face!
Thanks so much guys


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They make compact florescent blacklight bulbs that fit most standard light fixture sockets. They look like this:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

The larger blacklight tubes will be MUCH better, but you can get several of these and have them around your house so the glow will always be visible, even if it's weak in some areas.

If your suit is already a light color, then this will be easy.

You could use either glow in the dark hairspray or paint (would be better if it was the hairspray as it's washable) OR use fabric softener/detergent (I use the generic Woolite hand wash stuff from the dollar store - anything that has phosphates in it will glow) and put into a fine mist spray bottle with some water. MIST the suit from top to bottom, preferably while under a blacklight to see how well it works.

If you go with the glow in the dark hairspray, then the blacklights positioned throughout your house will not only recharge it, but really bump up the glow effect, and should have a slight glow even when you're not near them. If it's the fabric softener/detergent, then the glow will only happen when you're under/near a blacklight.

Keep in mind that regular light will cancel out the glow - and light most of the areas with the blue or green party bulbs or blacklight and you'll have a pretty cool glowing suit hopefully!

As far as the makeup, I'm not sure if they make glow in the dark (I'm sure they do) but if not, get white and blue as your primary colors with a black stick makeup and be prepared to blend with makeup sponges. Use the black or gray to add detail lines and darker tones to the blue and green (blend blend blend). You can use the pencil to outline the larger shapes that are going to be the dark colors and then just fill in. I'd get GOOD theatrical quality makeup and some practice to get it looking nice and smooth and you'll need to get some powder to set it too. Greasepaint will smear and get messy if you get sweaty. 

Found this:

http://media.photobucket.com/image/.../theblackbunny13/WDW MNSSHP 2007/5bf79fa7.jpg

ANd this:
http://www.jimhillmedia.com/mb/images/upload/DSC_0833-hitchhiking-ghosts.jpg

AND THIS:
http://www.grandarmy.org/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1379&sid=e1444527a8e6be7d4b38db38c66b2c58

For inspiration.


----------

